

NSA's Prism surveillance program: data collected 'directly from servers' - grey-area
http://www.guardian.co.uk/world/2013/jun/08/nsa-prism-server-collection-facebook-google

======
grey-area
I found this interesting news as it directly contradicts the wording used in
the Facebook and Google denials - that no direct access to their servers was
involved. The wording of the slide is:

Collection directly from the servers of these U.S. Service Providers:
Microsoft, Yahoo, Google, Facebook, Paltalk, AOL, Skype, YouTube, Apple.

